# I guess winter is here....



## webfish (Dec 5, 2017)

Went from 60 degrees yesterday afternoon to 15 this morning plus a 20 mph wind.


----------



## SeanBB (Dec 5, 2017)

Wow that is a big drop!


----------



## redktmrider (Dec 5, 2017)

webfish said:


> Went from 60 degrees yesterday afternoon to 15 this morning plus a 20 mph wind



Thanks for the heads up, it is supposed to be here in Indiana in the next few days. I will finally be able to fire up both the stove and the insert.


----------



## blades (Dec 5, 2017)

Mothe Nature is in a snit - making up for lost time- brrrrr


----------



## begreen (Dec 5, 2017)

45º change in one day, wow. Stoke those fires!


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 8, 2017)

Feeling it today, and snow tomorrow.  It's nice to have a pellet fire.


----------



## begreen (Dec 8, 2017)

The chill is on.


----------



## donut_love (Dec 10, 2017)

Sunny, chilly and no rain in Portland for the past week...Mother Nature, please please please keep it like this!  It's perfect.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 14, 2017)

Yep...it has chilled to about 12F today.  Pretty chilly.


----------



## blades (Dec 14, 2017)

about 6 this morning when i was out clearing the white stuff from last evening.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 14, 2017)

When the temperature struggles to break the freezing point on a sunny day  ,winter is definitely here. Outside 25 ,  Sun porch is 95 house is 77, so not so bad if your staying in.


----------



## Dobish (Dec 15, 2017)

webfish said:


> Went from 60 degrees yesterday afternoon to 15 this morning plus a 20 mph wind.


we went from 60 to 17, i finally got the fire going with some toasty temps, great draft, everything burning nicely, and its back up to tshirt weather today


----------



## peakbagger (Dec 15, 2017)

I went out snowshoeing today, kind of early compared to recent winters.


----------



## xman23 (Dec 16, 2017)

What a difference in a week. Last weekend I was hoping to reblow leaves in the drainage ditch. It was cold so sat around and watched the wood stove. It started snowing. Leaves will have to wait till the spring. I'm going skiing today!!


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 25, 2017)

Wind gusts have been pounding the house all day as the temperature drops.  Looking at the forecast for next week, it will be brutally cold, down to the single digits.  Merry Christmas.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Dec 28, 2017)

-7F last night.  High of 8F today.  

No sign of it breaking.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Dec 28, 2017)

NY definitely colder than PA.   Our lows not getting down to your highs in some cases.  Calling for 8 tonight ,more likely 12 here in town.


----------



## vinny11950 (Dec 28, 2017)

Burning 2 bags of pellets a day for this cold weather.


----------



## Dix (Dec 29, 2017)

I'm on vacation until the 2nd.


----------



## johneh (Jan 1, 2018)

going to be down rite warm this week
TueJan 2
A few flurries





-9°C High
 -17 Wind chill
 -13° Low
 40%
 2-4 cm
 23 km/h SW
 2
WedJan 3
Scattered flurries




-7°C High
 -13  Wind Chill
 -11° Low
 40%
 1-3 cm
 16 km/h SW
 1
ThuJan 4
A few flurries




-10°C High
 -14 Wind Chill
 -26° Low
 40%
 <1 cm
 18 km/h NW
 2
FriJan 5
Cloudy with sunny breaks




-24°C High
 -35 Wind chill
 -29° Low
 30%
 -
 21 km/h NW
 2
SatJan 6
A mix of sun and clouds




-24°C High
 -34 Wind chill
 -27° Low
 20%
 -
 18 km/h NW
 5
SunJan 7
A mix of sun and clouds




-12°C High
 -19  Wind chill
 -12° Low
 30%
 -
 18 km/h S
 3


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 1, 2018)

johneh said:


> going to be down rite warm this week
> TueJan 2
> A few flurries
> View attachment 219460
> ...



I sense sarcasm.


----------



## johneh (Jan 1, 2018)

vinny11950 said:


> I sense sarcasm.


Your sense is working petty gal darn good 
At one time I loved the cold now my old bones can't take it 
I go sit in front of fire now 
Every body say warm


----------



## Dix (Jan 1, 2018)

vinny11950 said:


> I sense sarcasm.




Naah !


----------



## fbelec (Jan 2, 2018)

- 5 right now later this week boston is going to take a tumble to -3 should be balmy here in chelmsford


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Jan 2, 2018)

Im looking at 2 different forecast for Saturday Jan 7 low temp, one(Weather Channel) is -1 the other(Accuweather) is -10  overnight.  Im rooting for the -1.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 3, 2018)

Seasoned Oak said:


> Im looking at 2 different forecast for Saturday Jan 7 low temp, one(Weather Channel) is -1 the other(Accuweather) is -10  overnight.  Im rooting for the -1.



either way it's bleeping cold. blowing thru my oak that is usually for end of jan early feb. from what i see it won't make it near freezing til sometime next week otherwise we haven't made it to 20 in weeks


----------



## blades (Jan 3, 2018)

From what I saw this morning- you guys out east are in for a real onslaught of Mother Natures fury followed by a spray of liquid nitrogen from up north.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 4, 2018)

blades said:


> From what I saw this morning- you guys out east are in for a real onslaught of Mother Natures fury followed by a spray of liquid nitrogen from up north.



i love that spray of liquid nitrogen LOL. yep 11:00 o'clock news just said 10 to 15 inches + and blizzard warnings are up up here we get 40 to 50 mile a hour winds 1 to 3 inches per hour and the cape gets 70 mile a hour winds. what we call a noreaster.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 4, 2018)

in 2015 we got 3 storms in a row 2 of them 5 days apart and 24 inches and the last one was a week after those with 30 to 36 inch snows. first time in my life i drove up I 95 4 lanes on each side and it was one big blanket of snow across all. i had to guess where i was. needed plow parts.


----------



## vinny11950 (Jan 4, 2018)

fbelec said:


> in 2015 we got 3 storms in a row 2 of them 5 days apart and 24 inches and the last one was a week after those with 30 to 36 inch snows. first time in my life i drove up I 95 4 lanes on each side and it was one big blanket of snow across all. i had to guess where i was. needed plow parts.



It's gonna be ugly, Frank.  Friday's and Saturday's temps are gonna be really low.  Oy vey.

I got 16 bags of pellets in the house to last awhile.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Jan 4, 2018)

These are the winters I remember from the 80's when I was a kid.


----------



## fbelec (Jan 5, 2018)

i made it threw this one the only thing i had to try and deal with was my snowblower. 16 years no issue until now. not bad good ol john deere.


----------

